# 521shows, APBCdogs, National Rednose Alliance Presents; CT 7/10/10



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

*BBC; A bully extravanganza like no other is coming to CT July 10th...There will be an ABKC sanctioned show, an OPEN weight pull competition, and 2 fun shows. Memo and the Atomic Dogg magazine will be in the building, Marco and Suarez Bulls, Big Kev and Tha Lounge, Mello of the Dub Crew...will all be in the building. Gourmet food, Kids area, Ring Girls, and cash prizes will be available. Registration starts at 8 AM(Pre registration available), Weight pull starts at 10 AM, and ABKC show starts at 12 PM

This is a BBC-521 affair, but everything great takes a team effort. Nothing but the utmost respect to my comrade Johnathan from MSG(formerlly Horror House Kennels) for all the help, without u this wouldnt be possible...I salute u fam!!! And the homie Big Chris wit the APBC for coming thru wit the weight pull, and for extending your hand...I salute u. Much love to everyone who helped out, all bloodlines welcome*


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

Weight Pull Classes

55lbs under

56-65lbs

66-75

76-85

85lbs up


King of the Ring WP
Date: 7/10/2010
Location: Goshen, CT
Surface / Format: Rails/Carpet/MWP
Event Organizer: APBCdogs
Chief Judge: Chris Diaz
Sponsor(s): 521shows, BBC, National Red Nose Alliance
Prize(s): Trophies 1st, Ribbons
Weigh-ins: 8:00-9:30am
Start Time: 10:00am


----------

